# Detailer's Domain: Fixes dealer mistake - MB ML350 - Big Correction



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: Mercedes ML350

Believe it or not this was truly a dealer hack job. This was sold as a CPO'd car from an authorized MB dealer. Wow is about all I can say, please take a look at how it was delivered.

What was done -
Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Pre Washed with W99
- Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meg's M105 with Surbuf Pad and Uber Yellow Pad with the Flex PE14-2-150
- Menzerna SF4000 with Uber Green Pad with the Flex 14-2-150
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Last Step - Menzerna Power Lock with an Uber Black Pad and the Porter Cable
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were clayed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Uber Clay Bar Kit
Meguiar's M105
Menzerna Super Finish
Menzerna Power Lock Sealant
1Z einszett Vinyl Rubber Care
Optimum Metal Polish

Glass 
Uber Glass Cleaner Kit

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Flex PE14.2.150
Porter Cable 7424XP
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before shots

















































Prep - including pre soak, decon, clay, wheels cleaned, tires cleaned, wheel wells cleaned

Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner in action









APC on the tires - dirt being lifted up from the tires









APC on the wheel wells 









Pre Soak 

























Rinse









Sorry no shots of the Decon

Super Drying Towel being used to dry the ML









Inspecting the paint after the prep - brings us to paint defects everything you can imagine its on this SUV

























I'll let the next few pictures do the talking (this was on every panel)

































































Before front fender









After









Before shot of the Door









After









Various 50/50 shots

















































After all the paint correction was done we did a nice wash prior to applying Menzerna Power Lock as a last step

















After shots


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

What a mess that was in! How did the MB dealership let it go out like that? Finally looking as it should. Some great 50/50 shots btw!

:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

you know I'm still confused about that. lol


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Great job, impressive pics showing the improvement


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Some very nice 50/50's there Phil! 

Looks sweet under some Powerlock too! :thumb:


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

I bet the owner didn't reconise it after that! Awesome work!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Optimus said:


> What a mess that was in! How did the MB dealership let it go out like that?


That is money that talks


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Excellent job, look stunning


Brian


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent work! How can dealerships get away with selling a car in that state???


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work there Phil ! :thumb:

At least the car looks the way it should have looked in the first place !

Mario*


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Why I'm not surprised about dealer treatment looks like they are same everywhere


----------



## pual (May 6, 2011)

greatttt jobbbb


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Great and shiny job...like us styled Mercz


----------

